# Which brush are you using for Mac Fluidline eyeliner?



## masayo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hallo!

I'm planning to buy a Mac Fluidline eyeliner but realized that I will have to buy a brush also to apply it. (I don't own any eyeliner brushes) So I did some research on YouTube to see what types of brushes people are using on those tutorial videos. I found these four are common:

1. *Eyeliner Brush #209*





2. *Precise Eyeliner Brush #210*





3. *Flat Definer Brush #212*





4. *Small Angle Brush # 266*





Do you usually use just one or more than one brushes? Which brushes would you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## aliana (Nov 1, 2010)

I use 266 and it works great.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 1, 2010)

I also use the 266, the slanted tip makes application really easy for me.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 1, 2010)

I have the #210 brush and it works great with Gel or Cream eyeliners.


----------



## mlivings (Nov 1, 2010)

In the tutorial videos I've seen, some people are using the angled brush (#266) to apply the gel eyeliner. They say the angle makes it easy to apply. I wonder how you can do the corners of eyes with that brush... for example:





Seems difficult with the angled or flat brushes? Are there any tips?


----------



## Tyari (Nov 1, 2010)

I use the 263 and I can't line without it. I have both the 209 and the 210 and  neither of them do it for me. I love the 263.


----------



## lolaB (Nov 2, 2010)

210


----------



## sooperficial (Nov 2, 2010)

I usem Studio Gear #29 which looks like the MAC 210.  Its easy to control and use.


----------



## aliana (Nov 2, 2010)

Those of you who use 209 or 210...are you good with liquid liners? I can't use them to save my life (line always ends up looking messed up) so I think that's why 266 is better for me.


----------



## sooperficial (Nov 2, 2010)

Gel liner is WAY easier to control than liquid liner in my opinion.   It takes a little practice to get used to it, but it's nothing too complicated.

Make sure your brush is clean, any gunk dried on it will reduce the ease with which the liner is applied.

Less is more.  Start in the middle of your eye, work your way out, then do the inner corner last.  That way you wont have tons of gunk on your inner eye lid.


----------



## masayo (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for suggestions!






So for those who's using #266 or #263, are you using the same brush to apply the eyeliner to corners? Wouldn't the corners require a precise pointy tip?

Also #263 and #266 look almost identical in Mac's website; maybe #263 a little shorter than #266... it doesnt seem to really matter which one of these I get... does it?


----------



## masayo (Nov 8, 2010)

I ended up buying the #208. (the angled brush but smaller than #263/266) The sales person said both #208 and #209 would be good for the fluidline but recommended #208 if I want to buy just one. I love this eyeliner. After using it myself, I understand why lots of people love this product. The smooth texture makes it very easy to apply. I still need to practice though.
 



> Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Make sure your brush is clean, any gunk dried on it will reduce the ease with which the liner is applied.


 Thanks for the tip!

I was wondering what I was supposed to do with it after using it. I'll make sure clean it up with a makeup remover after using it!


----------



## .funkycolored. (Nov 9, 2010)

I use Sonia Kashuk's bent brush, i love it!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 9, 2010)

I want to get the 263 so bad!

I have the 209, 210, 212, 266 and prefer the 210 out of those for "gel" lining. I even have a backup for it. 

*The 209 is a little too thick for me but it does a good job for when I want thicker lining. 

*The 210 is just a thinner version of the 209 but I prefer it bc you have much better control (it's stiffer and doesn't splay a lot at the tips like the 209 can have a habit of doing), especially if you have small eyes like me.

*I hated the 266.  I used to love slanted brushes but it felt too thick for me, almost like I had no control. I think it's just too big for my eyes but it does make it easier if you like cat lining your eyes. I use it only for lining with eyeshadow now but I still prefer the 212 for that bc it packs on the color really well and then I blend it out with my smudger brush.

*The 212 does a good job of lining with e/s. I have never been able to work it with gel/cream.  

*I've heard of some using the 208 (brow brush) for lining too but I haven't felt the necessity to do that as I like the 210 fine. Comparing the thickness it appears just as thick as the 266 just smaller in bristles. 

However, this may all change after I get the 263



.


----------



## Tyari (Nov 9, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *masayo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks everyone for suggestions!
> 
> ...


 I use the 263 to line my entire eye, corners and all. I can't tell the difference between the 263 and 266 except perhaps like you said maybe the 263 is a little shorter.


----------



## blondepearl (Nov 12, 2010)

266 serves well, Sonia Kashuk's bent liner brush for $6 at Target, and Coastal Scent's synthetic angled liner brush (coastalscents.com) are good also.


----------



## britney54 (Nov 12, 2010)

I use the sigma angled eyeliner brush to apply the mac fluidline, and it looks just like the #266 brush. I think that one would be the best and easiest to apply the eyeliner.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 12, 2010)

I use the NYX version of the 210. I actually bent it to make it a bent liner. lol


----------



## masayo (Dec 13, 2010)

Hallo girls. This is just a follow up of my own post.

So after reading everybody's responses, I went to Mac and bought a small angled brush #208 (which is smaller than #266) but I wasn't completely satisfied. I wanted more precise control so I was thinking about going back to Mac and get the #210, but then I came across this old thread from 2008:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/84576/eyeliner-brush

A few girls mentioned a painting brush. (Loew Cornell Taklon spotter) So I went to a local art supply store and bought a few water paint brushes. One is pretty identical to #210 and the other one is even more finer than #210, but price of $3 each. The Mac brush has shorter handle so you can get closer to the mirror while drawing lines but that's the only cons about the painting brush so far. And I saved about $17.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *masayo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...
> 
> A few girls mentioned a painting brush. (Loew Cornell Taklon spotter) So I went to a local art supply store and bought a few water paint brushes. One is pretty identical to #210 and the other one is even more finer than #210, but price of $3 each. The Mac brush has shorter handle so you can get closer to the mirror while drawing lines but that's the only cons about the painting brush so far. And I saved about $17.


 Artists brushes come in different qualities just like makeup brushes. AFAIK synthetic brushes are cheap and then various grades and qualities of synthetic through to animal hair make the price go up. Pure sable artist brushes are expensive even for really fine ones. As far as I can tell water colour brushes work just fine as make up brushes because like you I bought one to get an even finer control of fluidline at the suggestion of someone at my local MAC shop. I clean mine with baby shampoo.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 12, 2011)

I use none of them. The best by far is is loew cornell 7350-10/0 Liner. Makes GREAT lines. It cabe be super thin or super thick.





5th from the bottom

http://www.in2art.com/art-supplies/loewcornell-goldentaklon-artistbrushes


----------



## AmandaR1210 (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the 266, I usually do a little wing at the end which the 266 I find does with ease.


----------



## rrcc (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm using 266, its pretty good but kinda expensive.


----------

